# I need a digital artist to fix a picture....please.



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)

My daughter send me a pic of my Grandson "Elliot" sitting on a bench in a rural area in Iowa. It is a very similar terrain that we have here on the farm.

  Elliot




Farm



My attempt that maybe someone can fix up some.?


----------



## kburra (Oct 11, 2021)

Assume is what you  were thinking,otherwise can change it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)

kburra said:


> Assume is what you  were thinking,otherwise can change it.
> View attachment 188618



It looks like you selected the cat and put it into the Iowa terrain. Looks great!

Do you think you could put Elliot, the bench and shadow in our Farm pic?


----------



## kburra (Oct 12, 2021)

Yep tried it,but no good,shadow too dark,plus is facing the wrong way,the sun in the farm pic opposite direction just look wrong,with shadows different. I did add Elliot without the shadows and looks better...let me know what you want me to do?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2021)

kburra said:


> Yep tried it,but no good,shadow too dark,plus is facing the wrong way,the sun in the farm pic opposite direction just look wrong,with shadows different. I did add Elliot without the shadows and looks better...let me know what you want me to do?


Please post the pic you did with Elliot without the shadow....i really appreciate your help....it is all for fun...nothing serious.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2021)

@Paco Dennis;

I'm no digital artist, but, I took yer attempt and softened the shadows a bit with the *Gimp *smudge tool

You might wanna play with that


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> @Paco Dennis;
> 
> I took yer attempt and softened the shadows a bit with the *Gimp *smudge tool
> 
> ...


Yea! That's great Gary. THANX!


----------



## kburra (Oct 12, 2021)

No shadow.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)

kburra said:


> No shadow.
> View attachment 188960


Absolutely PERFECT! Great Job and thanks for your skillful work/play. 

It's a KEEPER!


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2021)

My pleasure ,love messing about with challenges like that, can just about put Anybody or thing anywhere in the world,or the universe come to that , just need the two pictures,normally the person and indication of the place,like say Eiffel tower,The Moon,Australian beach, etc etc!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 22, 2021)

kburra said:


> No shadow.
> View attachment 188960


Can you select little area where shadow maybe and darken it a bit. It would anchor the bench and his feet.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 23, 2021)

kburra said:


> No shadow.
> View attachment 188960


I know how long (and how much people charge to edit a photo ) that takes me to even come close to how good you did!! Well done!! Computers only perform "magic" only after humans spend hours and hours of study, and practice, practice practice. Then they upgrade the software, or hardware, and you have to learn that!!


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2021)

Well done @kburra.


----------



## kburra (Oct 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Well done @kburra.


Thanks appreciate that,very kind.


----------



## kburra (Oct 24, 2021)

Denise1952 said:


> I know how long (and how much people charge to edit a photo ) that takes me to even come close to how good you did!! Well done!! Computers only perform "magic" only after humans spend hours and hours of study, and practice, practice practice. Then they upgrade the software, or hardware, and you have to learn that!!


Thank you Denise for kind words,Nice.


----------

